# solar panel/2002 altima



## piskapo (Jul 17, 2004)

Have a 2002 altima 2.5s and for christmas received a solar panel to charge
battery in car. When pluged into accessory outlet my clock/radio goes on.
Beware will drain battery not charge.Tried the solar panel out on my wifes
2003 spec v and it works perfectly.


----------

